# New Jersey support groups



## EdinNJ (Nov 7, 2002)

If you are interested in finding or forming any type of self-help support group in NJ, just call the non-profit NJ Self-Help Group Clearinghouse at 1-800-367-6274. Their help is free for either.- Ed


----------

